# Sticky  Laptop Recovery Instructions



## kodi

Here is the standard Acer Recovery Instructions

1. Power on the machine
2. At the white ACER BIOS screen, hold the “Alt” key and press the “F10” key simultaneously to start Acer eRecovery
3.	Once eRecovery has loaded, click “Restore to Factory Default Settings”
4.	Click “OK” to continue
5.	From here, the eRecovery process will update all the data on the C: drive and restore a fully functional factory image (approximately 10 minutes).
6.	Once eRecovery has run, press “OK” to reboot unit


----------



## TheMatt

*Dell Recovery Instructions*

Here are the recovery instructions from Dell.

1. Reboot, and press Ctrl + F11 at the Dell logo.
2. The Dell™ PC Restore by Symantec screen will come up.
3. Select "Restore" or use the Tab key to highlight it and press Enter.
4. if you wish to continue, click "Confirm", or use the Tab key to highlight it and press Enter.
5. When the utility is finished, click "Finish", or use the Tab key to highlight it and press Enter.


----------



## TheMatt

*HP/Compaq Recovery Instructions*

Here are recovery instructions for HP/Compaq laptops.

1. Reboot, and repeatedly press F10 at the HP logo until the recovery screen appears.
2. When the recovery screen appears, press "Next" and then "Yes" to perform a non-destructive recovery.
3. To perform a destructive recovery, click "Advanced" and then "Yes".
4. After the recovery is finished, the laptop will reboot.


----------



## TheMatt

*Gateway Recovery Instructions*

Here are the Gateway Recovery Instructions.

1. Reboot, and press F11 or the R key to start the recovery process.
2. Select either "Full System Restore (Destructive)" or "Full System Restore (With Backup)"*. 
3. Click "Next", and then click "Yes" to confirm the recovery process.
4.Wait for the computer to restore itself. When it is done, click "Reboot" to reboot the computer.

*Full System Restore With Backup preserves data in the My Documents folder, but requires 4 GB of disk space.

Later model Gateways use the ALT + F10 key combination to enter the recovery process.
(Courtesy of user sarla)


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Laptop Recovery for Sony Vaio*

When the VAIO logo appears on the computer's screen, briefly press the *F10* key on the computer keyboard.

The *VAIO Recovery Wizard* appears.

Other options here:
http://www.kb.sony.com/selfservice/...AL_1_1&dialogID=34436517&stateId=1 0 34432948


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Asus Laptop Recovery*

Tap on *F9* when Asus logo appears.. for details, follow link below:

http://support.asus.com/technicaldocuments/technicaldocuments_content.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&NO=498


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Toshiba laptop recovery*

Recovery procedure for *Toshiba *laptops (may not work for all models but worth a try).

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/pma500208010_web.pdf

http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/PMA500339010_web.pdf


----------



## TriggerFinger

*IBM Thinkpad laptop recovery*

To access pre-boot service partition to recover your software:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4UFUYK

To access service partition when linux changed F11 function:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-46088.html

To get a Product Recovery CD or DVD:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4M7HWZ#partition


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Packard Bell laptop recovery*

When the Packard Bell logo appears, press the
*F11* key for a few seconds to start the Recovery Program.


----------



## linderman

http://www.nec-computers.com/support/

Select your model and download the Users Guide. You need to extract the files and open Main.htm. Search for RECOVERY topic.


Example (for i-Select M5210):
Once the NEC logo appears, press the *F11* key


----------



## TriggerFinger

*EI Systems laptop recovery instructions*

To start the recovery, press the *F10* key when you first turn on your computer. Tap *F10* repeatedly until you see '*Starting System Recovery*'.

From there you can choose to do Format or a Non-destructive recovery.

For more information on EI Systems 3085 recovery (may work with other models), refer to this website.


----------



## TriggerFinger

*Fujitsu:*

http://www.fujitsu.com/sg/services/computing/pc/support/drivers/recovery.html


----------

